# Iron Claw conditioning for better grappling!



## Scott McElroy (Jan 9, 2008)

Any grapplers out here practice extreme grip conditioning? I'm talking of the kind of conditioning that can snap Craftman brand wrenches in half, twist up horseshoes, snap base ball bats and bend 60d nails. No tricks No BS! When you can do these things legitimately it will take your martial arts to another level completely!!

I'm here to help.

Scott McElroy
www.ironclawtraining.com


----------



## DaleDugas (Jan 10, 2008)

Though I train my grip I have not tried to play with some of the feats you can do Scott.  You have some strong hands my friend!

Great to see someone who is out there willing to help people get stronger and functional.


----------



## Scott McElroy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Dale, I would have to say the same to you brother! For any of the people reading this, if you have any Iron palm or internal martial arts questions, Dale is your man.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 14, 2008)

My Sensei - Professor James Powers, Judan (Tenth Degree Black Belt) in Vee-Jitsu used to do some amazing things.  He could bend horse shoes, rip license plates, phone books were easy, rip decks of cards into quarters (not just in half), bend bottle caps with 2 fingers, do one finger push-ups - he had amazing grip strength.  He broke baseball bats but used his shin.  He had a piece of equipment  - custom made - so that you could put wieghts on it and just use your fingers to pull the wieghts up.  He could also drive 10 penny nails through wood with his bare hands.
Grip strength is important in grappling.  Once my Sensei got his hands on you he could turn you every which way but loose.  I still do finger tip push-ups and I do pull-ups regularly but I never reached the level of grip strength he had.
I have my students do tug-of-war for fun and grip strength too.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Scott McElroy (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tom. Have your students do gi top pull ups by by hanging your gi top over a pull up bar. You can grip it in many different variations to do your pull ups. This is an awesome exercise for all around grappling grip strength.
All the best,


----------

